# NO WORK (Thanks Low ballers)



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

*I would like to start of by thanking all the low ballers in the DM, IA metro for getting work at $60 an less an hour do not know how much long the independents will keep wokin for ya due to the higher gas/ diesel price on the rise, insurance. I had pleanty of work last year the 3 companies I did this for where very Please with my work An i m not pattying myself on the back ask (Blade_ Master). NO u get these new to the busniness fools that think since I'll get the work cheep and pas it on guess again I'll sell my crap before that and watch you ruin your own name because you have no clue. YES YES I know its the nature of the beast but there's compation and just plan dum. U tell me how I'm suppose to make any money when Diesel is at $3.14 and going up and insurance also wear and tear on my equipment an ur going to pay $55 for a 3/4 V plow???* get bent

thanks for letting me rant!!!


----------



## Ole Tower (Jan 29, 2007)

littleo92;422963 said:


> *I would like to start of by thanking all the low ballers in the DM, IA metro for getting work at $60 an less an hour do not know how much long the independents will keep wokin for ya due to the higher gas/ diesel price on the rise, insurance. I had pleanty of work last year the 3 companies I did this for where very Please with my work An i m not pattying myself on the back ask (Blade_ Master). NO u get these new to the busniness fools that think since I'll get the work cheep and pas it on guess again I'll sell my crap before that and watch you ruin your own name because you have no clue. YES YES I know its the nature of the beast but there's compation and just plan dum. U tell me how I'm suppose to make any money when Diesel is at $3.14 and going up and insurance also wear and tear on my equipment an ur going to pay $55 for a 3/4 V plow???* get bent
> 
> thanks for letting me rant!!!


Litleo92--Your Not alone on Ranting NO not by a long Shot w/ prices of Every thing Rising Daily & the Stock Market jumping UP & Down like a Yo Yo every bodies Feeling the Crunch! Here locally the Dealers Lots are FULL of New & Used 4X4s w/ Plows & just about? every Driveway has One in It--& most Large Malls & the Larger Lots are being Done by local Construction Contractors & w/ most of the other Businesses having their OWN Plows & doing other smaller Businesses & even the Private Home Owners are Calling around trying to get their drives plowed cheaper--as the $$ gets Tighter as WE See the Big Auto COS-Chrysler laying OFF 12,000--SOON?--I assume? GM & Ford will Follow? YEH! its Getting TOUGHER to make a Buck out There! & I Dono? it will Get Worse? before It gets any Better???--all We can Hope? for?? is the Low Ballers DO GO Out of Business? as I hear a Lot of the Local Guys in the Same Boat You Are! WE Plowers will just have to Wait & SEE? but Your RIGHT as Locally It Don*t Look all that GOOD --OleTower--


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

I would love to get that per hr per truck! But yeah I hear ya, STUPIDITY is running rampid!


----------



## OneBadDodge06 (Sep 22, 2004)

littleo92;422963 said:


> *I would like to start of by thanking all the low ballers in the DM, IA metro for getting work at $60 an less an hour do not know how much long the independents will keep wokin for ya due to the higher gas/ diesel price on the rise, insurance. I had pleanty of work last year the 3 companies I did this for where very Please with my work An i m not pattying myself on the back ask (Blade_ Master). NO u get these new to the busniness fools that think since I'll get the work cheep and pas it on guess again I'll sell my crap before that and watch you ruin your own name because you have no clue. YES YES I know its the nature of the beast but there's compation and just plan dum. U tell me how I'm suppose to make any money when Diesel is at $3.14 and going up and insurance also wear and tear on my equipment an ur going to pay $55 for a 3/4 V plow???* get bent
> 
> thanks for letting me rant!!!


Thanks for the shout out Baldylocks.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

lowballers


----------



## Diesel Sniffer (Sep 21, 2007)

littleo92;422963 said:


> *I would like to start of by thanking all the low ballers in the DM, IA metro for getting work at $60 an less an hour do not know how much long the independents will keep wokin for ya due to the higher gas/ diesel price on the rise, insurance. I had pleanty of work last year the 3 companies I did this for where very Please with my work An i m not pattying myself on the back ask (Blade_ Master). NO u get these new to the busniness fools that think since I'll get the work cheep and pas it on guess again I'll sell my crap before that and watch you ruin your own name because you have no clue. YES YES I know its the nature of the beast but there's compation and just plan dum. U tell me how I'm suppose to make any money when Diesel is at $3.14 and going up and insurance also wear and tear on my equipment an ur going to pay $55 for a 3/4 V plow???* get bent
> 
> thanks for letting me rant!!!


*Can I get an "AMEN"???*


----------



## stevesmowing (Jul 14, 2004)

someone under bid me on a group of 4 driveways. They bid them at $6 per trip.


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

stevesmowing;423346 said:


> someone under bid me on a group of 4 driveways. They bid them at $6 per trip.


What...how can anyone make a living at that!


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

exmark1;423347 said:


> What...how can anyone make a living at that!


Yeah really! I won't drop my plow for anything less than $35 (usually more like $45-50).


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

stevesmowing;423346 said:


> someone under bid me on a group of 4 driveways. They bid them at $6 per trip.


So you make $24 on that run? Seems worth it , really bringin in the money this year payup . Do tell your secret, seems to me like you are a low baller.

$45 for a normal res. driveway, if there are 4 drives looks like I just made $180

If someone underbid you I am curious why and even more curious how.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

low ballers its the recent rise in immagrants


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

PLOWMAN45;423795 said:


> low ballers its the recent rise in immagrants


don't blame it on the imagrants, all they have is a shivel and a work ethic. in my area it's the regular guys that are trying to make a dollar without overhead (1972chevy and no ins.)LOL


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

i only hire american they get free health care in this state and i gotta pay


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

PLOWMAN45;423812 said:


> i only hire american they get free health care in this state and i gotta pay


thankyou.:salute:


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

I hear ya. One account said they found someone to do it for Half of what they were paying and it was a big lot. Then they asked me if I just didnt need the work and if that is why other guysbids were so high. Well, when the guy doesnt show up to plow the lot, I know who they will call. 

Dont you love how everyone with a 1/2ton or 3/4ton thinks they can put on a plow and make a killing, even though most of those guys already have full time jobs making 80k+ per year. Thats gotta be the only way these guys can charge 1/2 of what we charge.


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

I hear that I just bid on a 2.5 miles of roads and 161 driveway condo complex and I bid in at 31,000 and the guys about craped his pants and said he dose it for 14,000. How the hell can he make any money when it will take 4-5 hours with one truck to plow it all. I cant make a living at that price.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

We do some of this to ourselves. Competing on price rather then service devalues the entire business. 

We cann't compete monetarily with guys who buy a plow just to do their own drive and a couple family members they plow for free. Then they get offered $20 bucks to do a neighbors drive and it's big money compared to $0.00. Next thing they're doing the local gas station for $25 worth of fuel, then the coffee shop for $25 and free coffee. All with-out insurance, licenses, taxes or contracts. The best we can do is showcase the benefits of a pro, the insurance equipment, experience, reliability, etc... Hopefully this class of competitor learns the hard lesson and gets sued, caught by the IRS, or cann't cut the mustard because it's a side line and his real job interferes with the Lowballing. 

People offer drivers $20 bucks off the books to do their drive. Don't think your drivers don't take it. I fired a sub last year for doing just that. I was doing part of his route because I was running ahead of my schedule, when this kid comes running up to me with a $20 bill. Gives me the money points at a house and said " mom said to pay you for doing the drive." I went ballistic  :angry: I pulled in the drive, went to the door and gave the woman her money back. Called the sub on the phone told him to call as soon as he was done the lot he was doing, when he called back I fired him. 
I send everyone in that development a contract for drives @ $40 a pop. in the past I was doing maybe 50% of the homes, last couple years it's dropped back to about 30%. Not a bit of wonder the number of drives had dropped off, this guy was undercutting my price on drives and i was paying him by the hour while he was doing it. Explains why he was a little slower over the route then I thought he should be. He'll see how profitable his $20 drives are with-out the $60 @ hr I was paying him. 

The people paying him are as bad as he is, they had to know what was going on when I send a contract for $40 and he'll do it for $20 but insists on cash up front.:realmad:


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

NBI Lawn;423767 said:


> So you make $24 on that run? Seems worth it , really bringin in the money this year payup . Do tell your secret, seems to me like you are a low baller.
> 
> If someone underbid you I am curious why and even more curious how.


I think he said that the other guy bid the 4 properties at $6 each, lowballing HIM (by quite a bit, I would have to imagine!).


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

PremierLand;423848 said:


> Dont you love how everyone with a 1/2ton or 3/4ton thinks they can put on a plow and make a killing, even though most of those guys already have full time jobs making 80k+ per year. Thats gotta be the only way these guys can charge 1/2 of what we charge.


Don't know what people are doing in your part of the country, but I for one will never cut my price despite having a completely separate full-time job. Property maintenance AND the fire service are both full time, and I'll be paid appropriately for both or it's not worth my time.


----------



## Diesel Sniffer (Sep 21, 2007)

I agree 100% with YardMedic. I work 40+ at the police dept, then another 30-40 at this. My time is worth alot to me. If I cannot get my price with plowing, I walk and let the low ballers take it, if that is who the customer is comparing me to. The following year, the people will usually call and tell me the stories about how the low ballers truck broke down, how he destroyed their property or didn't even show up during a big storm! Then, I get the job. 
Just stick with running a legit business and you will be fine in the long run. I know in the short term it really sucks losing to a low baller, and there never seem to be a short supply of them. Any clown with a truck and a plow thinks he can run a business....until something happens. That's when you shine. They will run themselves out of business but you will come out ahead, I am confident. Keep up YOUR good work.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

YardMedic;423903 said:


> I think he said that the other guy bid the 4 properties at $6 each, lowballing HIM (by quite a bit, I would have to imagine!).


Ahh, my mistake. I read it wrong  . Sorry about that


----------



## murray83 (Dec 3, 2005)

My truck and plow are paid for its not brand new gear (96 F-250 and a Fisher) but it does the same as any new truck and I don't owe a cent on it,A typical driveway in this area goes for $20 a push if you ask $25 your sitting home drawing up a new business idea.

Why do I do it? because I love it,I have nothing to do in winter as I'm an equipment operator and laid off so if they want the driveway for under 20 i say thanks but no thanks would I like $25? damn right but it won't happen and I move on I don't have time to cry over spilt milk.I try very hard to keep my operating costs as low as I possibly can and its worked well for me,I've removed all my larger commercial and stick with smaller commercial and residentials and it fits my needs.

I've learned plowing is a cut throat business and I'm prepared for it I've seen large contractors go 10 grand less to keep a job and one large landscaping outfit who's new in my area but large in ontario bid out of this world prices just to get a foot in the door and you know....I say have at it,go bankrupt yourselves as we all sit back and watch I know my costs do they? 

Some may disagree to each their own but know your costs and keep your overhead as low as you can,new trucks are nice but at the end of the day those monthly payments can make or break you.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

It's something that's happening in every industry, everywhere. Big businesses are taking a loss in one area or aspect of their business in order to drive the small, local out of business. At the same time, they'll make it up somewhere else. The little guy can't compete because he's only operating in one area and one market.


----------



## Oasis (Oct 28, 2007)

PLOWMAN45;423795 said:


> low ballers its the recent rise in immagrants


*Tell me something. Are you a blatant racist or just ranting because your peeved?*Grow up! Dont blame others for your lack of business. Work harder and seek new clients and contracts. I know its probably different up here but regardless of how many "low ballers" are around there are always people looking for good service if you look hard enough.tymusic


----------



## VBigFord20 (Aug 17, 2004)

Every field has its hacks. We mainly do concrete and masonry and from doing it for so long I can tell within seconds of looking at a job how much to charge and how profitable I will be. These last 2 years I have had to charge at least 30% less then I have been because of all the hacks out there. We will go in at $4 a sq ft and someone will go bid it at $2.50. I don't have any idea how they can profit doing that....

... Well I do, there work it total crap. They don't hand float, they don't retrace, cuts are crooked, half the time its not even pitched properly and there is no stone. More then once I have bid a job where the homeowner gave me that "Well this guy said he can do it for $1500 less then you" line. Well, sometimes a year or so later if I am in the area I pass by to look and usually the job looks like total crap. Pay cheep prices, get cheep work. 

As for plowing, well I basically got a plow because I was sick of paying people to do my 3 buildings, plus its cold plowing my driveway with my quad. I did pick up a couple contracts on top of that, but thats about where it stops for me. I may not be contracting much (or at all) in the winter, but I still have other forms of business I need to do, plus going back to college takes up time.


----------



## jcesar (Sep 14, 2006)

I agree. My area is lower payscale to begin with. If you get 30.00 per drive, you are doing good. I had a contract with Imperial to plow a gas station. Have taken excellent care of them for 7 years, with no issues. This year, they decided to go with a guy, new to the business I guess, who is doing it for 1/2 my bid!!!!
I stayed as low as i could, but still lost it to the 1/2 off guy.


Then I bid a new job, as requested by the owner, and he says my bid is outrageous?
His old guy plows it for 15.00 per hour?????


----------



## timlb703 (Oct 18, 2007)

f250man;423867 said:


> I hear that I just bid on a 2.5 miles of roads and 161 driveway condo complex and I bid in at 31,000 and the guys about craped his pants and said he dose it for 14,000. How the hell can he make any money when it will take 4-5 hours with one truck to plow it all. I cant make a living at that price.


Lets say 5.5 hours (skid steer did it in 3.75hr- 4.25hr) at $60.00 per hour. That makes $330.00 per occurrence. Know lets just say it need plowed 30 times (did it 19 times last year) $330.00 x 30 =$9900.00. This is a hard profession to get rich quick at profession unless you have 20 pieces of equipment operating!!


----------



## Sweetpete (Jul 11, 2005)

If I could understand a word you said, I'd probably agree. But since it was like reading a 3 year old's diary, I'll just pretend to agree.

Either way, I'm sorry you lost some business.


----------



## Peterbilt (Apr 28, 2007)

Two words.

MOVE ON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

Hay that would be nice to just get new clients OASIS the funny thing is that's waht I was trying to do, an the thing is I bided over $90k of work at the same price and got none of it spent around a hole month look at each property by going out an looking at it or by google earthing it if you are woundering how many !!! that's around 270 differant pieces of property!!!, If it was that easy to get work more morons would be doning it even more, Most of these place also want a price to haul it off the property so Had to also get a place to take it off to just can't take to my back yard or in the river because of the salt and sand in it I bet the new people do'nt even now that!!!

Move On ??? Nice!!! u must be one I'm talkin about


----------



## MarksTLC (Oct 6, 2003)

Four customers in one week. 
I was just notified last week that I lost 4 driveways to a neighbor of theirs with a John Deere tractor (front end loader.) Sucks, but I'm not going to try and beat $25 a drive. That's the way it goes....

Hopefully we get clobbered this year. Let him dig em out for $25.


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

Thats what I'm sreamin, I hope gas goes to like $4 bucks a gallon an diesel to $4.80 a gallon to, in the midwest it's all ready close to $3 a gallon an diesel's at $3.14 an thats not blended yet!!!.


----------



## MarksTLC (Oct 6, 2003)

I'm hoping for diesel at about $2.80    Yeah right...:crying:


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

NiteLord;424537 said:


> Four customers in one week.
> I was just notified last week that I lost 4 driveways to a neighbor of theirs with a John Deere tractor (front end loader.) Sucks, but I'm not going to try and beat $25 a drive. That's the way it goes....
> 
> Hopefully we get clobbered this year. Let him dig em out for $25.


You can plan on getting them back. "Plowing" with a front end loader is real slow going and doesn't do a very good job. Took me about five hours to do what a truck and plow does in ten minutes. Then I had to go back and do it over with the truck, anyway.


----------



## MarksTLC (Oct 6, 2003)

Mick;424551 said:


> You can plan on getting them back.


I hope so.


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

*Did ya ever try....*

Alot of these so called "Lowballers" are new guys, who may want to be successful and just don't have a clue. IMO I'd talk to some of these guys and maybe try and take them under my wing. Last year I screwed myself on a couple bids, but now I have a whole new outlook on plowing seeing where I made and lost money!


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Mick;424551 said:


> You can plan on getting them back. "Plowing" with a front end loader is real slow going and doesn't do a very good job. Took me about five hours to do what a truck and plow does in ten minutes. Then I had to go back and do it over with the truck, anyway.


That's why we have so many tractors. LOL I know what you mean Mick, just giving you a hard time.


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

littleo92;424542 said:


> Thats what I'm sreamin, I hope gas goes to like $4 bucks a gallon an diesel to $4.80 a gallon to, in the midwest it's all ready close to $3 a gallon an diesel's at $3.14 an thats not blended yet!!!.


don't you dare
You take that back!!!!!


----------



## VBigFord20 (Aug 17, 2004)

littleo92;424542 said:


> Thats what I'm sreamin, I hope gas goes to like $4 bucks a gallon an diesel to $4.80 a gallon to, in the midwest it's all ready close to $3 a gallon an diesel's at $3.14 an thats not blended yet!!!.


Gas is $3.24 here and Diesel is $3.59. $90.00 to fill my van with diesel was hard to take. Having to put $75 into my pickup 2 days later was just as bad.

Knowing that the van needs gas tommarow and the truck, most likely in another day or so sucks. Gas now costs more then the payments did.


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

*rsvees*, Why should I take them under my wing as u all can see cost of living is going up not down. they did it to suck up the work and dish it out dirt cheep, there is no teaching the unteachable:realmad: u know what you where making as a sub, so Most smart people would go a little bit higher knowing that the guy they where working for added a little for his trouble of scheduling everyone and doing the paperwork!!! 2+2 do'es not = 3 it = 4 for those low ballers out there , We all lost on jobs here and there, its call you did not see the small things that added up hr wise that you did not count on. h--- I've done it, its life! my point is I'm not going to cut my own throat on all my bids to get the work just to screw the rest over thats will to work for me, it's call having morals!!


----------



## Oasis (Oct 28, 2007)

NiteLord;424546 said:


> I'm hoping for diesel at about $2.80 Yeah right...:crying:


xysport HA HA HA 
UP HERE IM PAYING THE EQUIVALENT OF $2.70/GALLON FOR MY DEISEL
AND WITH MY CANDIAN TIRE DISCOUNT I ACTUALLY PAY $2.40/GALLON
tymusic tymusic


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

u go by liters up there do' nt ya? and ain't a liter less then a gallon?


----------



## PlowOrDie (Oct 26, 2007)

You know why there are so many lowballers???

because they come on this website and people give them prices on what to charge for things

(sorry for going off topic, but i just have to say this...)

OASIS - you need to get a new website! NO OFFENSE - just looks too generic and of lowballer status


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

"OASIS - you need to get a new website! NO OFFENSE - just looks too generic and of lowballer status"

its a whole lot better than not having one at all


----------



## PlowOrDie (Oct 26, 2007)

i have one. do you think i would post the URL on here ????


----------



## Jbowe (Mar 22, 2006)

*Low Ballers*

I know the feeling. I run two dodges and have been in business for 7 years now. I have built my accounts to 25 per truck but its taken 7 years to do so because I wanted long term rather then having to rebuild my accounts each year. Last year I start plowing a customer I had had for a few years before I got paid for the season. The fourth time it snowed I was pulling into the drive and there was one of the old rusted fords well known around here that the low ballers seem to prefer. with an old western plow. The owner saw me pull in and came out and said they were going to use this new person because he was doing them for 20 dollars. I had them figured at 60 dollars per plow. He handed me 60 dollars for the three times I had plowed which really turned my crank. I got really mad and told him to keep it because he needed it more then I did and drove off. Well a few weeks later we had a snow that came in and dropped 18inches. I was just finishing my route when I got a call from this guy. Seems his great deal had not been so great because his new plowman was stuck in his drive, didn;t have 4 wheel drive, it was out and he wanted me to came get him out and plow him. I told him I would come by but it was going to cost him the going rate during a storm. 150.00 plus the 180 he owned me from earlier. Well he paid and I never went back. I also charged the low baller 75 to pull him out of the drive and get him back on the road. Sometimes justice is sweet.


----------



## MarksTLC (Oct 6, 2003)

Jbowe;425000 said:


> I know the feeling. I run two dodges and have been in business for 7 years now. I have built my accounts to 25 per truck but its taken 7 years to do so because I wanted long term rather then having to rebuild my accounts each year. Last year I start plowing a customer I had had for a few years before I got paid for the season. The fourth time it snowed I was pulling into the drive and there was one of the old rusted fords well known around here that the low ballers seem to prefer. with an old western plow. The owner saw me pull in and came out and said they were going to use this new person because he was doing them for 20 dollars. I had them figured at 60 dollars per plow. He handed me 60 dollars for the three times I had plowed which really turned my crank. I got really mad and told him to keep it because he needed it more then I did and drove off. Well a few weeks later we had a snow that came in and dropped 18inches. I was just finishing my route when I got a call from this guy. Seems his great deal had not been so great because his new plowman was stuck in his drive, didn;t have 4 wheel drive, it was out and he wanted me to came get him out and plow him. I told him I would come by but it was going to cost him the going rate during a storm. 150.00 plus the 180 he owned me from earlier. Well he paid and I never went back. I also charged the low baller 75 to pull him out of the drive and get him back on the road. Sometimes justice is sweet.


That's too cool..... Worked out for you anyway.....


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

*PlowOrDie !!!*At least the guy has the n--- to show his page. I would not make fun of someone else's web page if you do not have the nerve to show your 's and let people chastise you!!! The other thing is guy I notice you have a post asking a question about having a web page an if it works or not. so do you or don't u have a page I'm guess not!!! ur as new to this as he is u both just register this year!. Again as before goes to morals that alot of people do not have.


----------



## Oasis (Oct 28, 2007)

PlowOrDie;424983 said:


> You know why there are so many lowballers???
> 
> because they come on this website and people give them prices on what to charge for ****
> 
> ...


Thank you Iceyman and Little092!

As for you PlowOrDie...... I am the owner of a legitimate company. Yes we may be new in the field of snow plowing but we have been in the landscaping business for many years. I have worked very hard to start this snow division as proper as possible with complete contracts, proper estimates and competative prices. I pay for full insurance, we have two trucks both with complete snow crews. I do not consider myself either an amateur or a low baller. We are a young company trying to make a business.

As for your 'constructive' critisism. I may not be the most creative in putting together my website, however, I made sure the correct information was on it and and my potential customers have ways of reaching us. I would love to have glitz and glamour however to me the priority is honesty and usefulness. One day I'll be able to afford a professional to redesign it for me, but in the mean time it is serving our purpose. I would love to see an example of a high class website by looking at yours. Oh wait ... your not 'comfortable' enough to post it on a site full of your peers.

You know... this site is suppose to be for the benefit of those in our field. A forum for us to ask questions, share information and improve the integrity of our field. Batting down on each other does not serve any of those motives and I dont think its the sign of a good business man either. But thats just one man's oppinion.

Oasis Complete Landscaping and Snow Services Ltd.
Adam


----------



## Oasis (Oct 28, 2007)

littleo92;424982 said:


> u go by liters up there do' nt ya? and ain't a liter less then a gallon?


Yes we use litres....but I converted it before i posted the price..... 3 litres / US gallon.....
tymusic


----------



## hammerstein (Feb 2, 2007)

1 US liquid gallon = 3.785411784 litres


----------



## Oasis (Oct 28, 2007)

hammerstein;425260 said:


> 1 US liquid gallon = 3.785411784 litres


Thank you for the exact conversion LOL


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Oasis;424957 said:


> xysport HA HA HA
> UP HERE IM PAYING THE EQUIVALENT OF $2.70/GALLON FOR MY DEISEL
> AND WITH MY CANDIAN TIRE DISCOUNT I ACTUALLY PAY $2.40/GALLON
> tymusic tymusic


Do the conversion again, as stated above because we are no where even close to the fuel prices in the US. The prices you quoted were less then I pay for coloured diesel. BTW I thought your website was good, I'm just thinking about making one.


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

Same here I thought it look pretty good I do not know why you would have to pay someone to do it for ya? I have a friend of mine thats made two of his own web pages and talk to him about helping me put one together, his two are of one showing his love of ncaa wrestling and him coaching at the high school level and his family page showing his new things that are going on with him and his young family in South Dakota, from his promotion to princapal at the high school to his love of planes. 

liters / gallons its' still to d--- high for no reason gas hit $3 and diesel at $3.30 today


I read some of plowordie threads he's in the same boat as everyone else asking a lot of good questions but shows little respect on the coments that are givin to him by making rud comments about people's knowledge on that subject and questions they may be asking all of us. just cause someone does not have 4,000 posts does not all ways mean they have all the answers!!! An as Oasis said, It's hard for me to respect a fellow business man that acts like that.


----------



## Oasis (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks guys.... I by no means pretend to be an expert in snow plowing in fact ive probably asked some very amateur questions but how else to learn then to avail yourself of those who have been down that road before.


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

OASIS i like your website i don't know what they are *****in about, i wasn't computer literate enough to make my own so i just piggyback of my wifes, and please if anyone has a prob with that kiss my butt, 

OASIS learning is what PS is for......kinda mostly b/s'ing but realy learning, and we all learn every day i GURANTEE you that


----------



## Oasis (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks Powerjoke


----------



## Jbowe (Mar 22, 2006)

*web sites*

I don't know if this will be of much help but I just started my own web site. www.Wasillasnowplowing.com Its not that imaginative but I hope it will do some good.  anyway the reason I am writing this is I used officelive.com to do it. Right now they are promoting use of thier site on a 30 day free trial then they charge you a small fee. It was easy to begin becuase they have all the templates and you just fill in your information. Take a look at what they have to offer. Might be of interest


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

WOW that's a good site: IT"S BLANK!! funny guyLOL

i don't think a site is going to make you buis. but it might make your cust. feel better


----------



## Jbowe (Mar 22, 2006)

*Powerpoke*

just type in the wasillasnowplowing.com I don;t know why but when you type in http and www. nothing comes up. I use office live as my host and maybe that has something to do with it


----------

